# Laptop chiclet keyboard key popped



## Ankur (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a dell laptop, its chiclet key popped, I want to replace it asap as the "S" key is broken, it is a chiclet keyboard, so can I do it??


----------



## Life (Jan 14, 2013)

According to this, http://forum.notebookreview.com/panasonic/280752-chicklet-keyboard-how-do-i.html and this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89mXE7xx69k

You can. pretty simple it seems. Have fun!


----------

